# June 2019 Photo od the Month Winner



## snowbear (Jul 11, 2019)

Congratulations to @Sil for "Steampunk."  Great job.


----------



## danbob6 (Jul 11, 2019)

Well deserved!


----------



## weepete (Jul 11, 2019)

Well done Sil! cracking shot that one.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 11, 2019)

Very nice one, Sil. Congrats.


----------



## edsland (Jul 11, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## Sil (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you all.... !!! : -)I'm glad you enjoyed it !!!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 12, 2019)

Good choice.......


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 12, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 12, 2019)

Congratulations on another very fine image!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 13, 2019)

Congrats and nice work, a very nice photo!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 13, 2019)

Congrats for winning but more importantly having taken such a phenomenal image.


----------



## bulldurham (Jul 13, 2019)

Good 'un!


----------



## Sil (Jul 14, 2019)

Thank you all !!! I will try to take other good photos !!!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jul 17, 2019)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## CherylL (Jul 17, 2019)

Congrats!  Wonderful image.


----------



## Sil (Jul 24, 2019)

thank You All !!! ;-)


----------

